# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Islamic Message...

## muslim123

as salaam,lets obey Allah and be good muslim. He gave us life, health, etc. life can end any time.

5 prayers, zakat, no boyfrnds/girlfrnds, no alcohol, respect parents, no lying,  cursing, backbiting, etc. pls dont waste time on movies/music.paradise have gardens, coolness, fun forever but hell have fire, boiling water.

----------


## Tulip

Jzk. Good message muslim123.

----------

